# A 1/0 gauge alternative - Phoenix Gold AKIT1



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I just picked this kit up and I thought you guys should take a look at this. It is a 1/0 gauge kit with 18 feet power wire, 3 feet ground wire, a beefy _fused_ battery terminal, a ground terminal block, and some miscellaneous hardware.

I bought the whole thing for ~$59 shipped on eBay.

Check it out:



























































What do you think? To me, the wire looks a _little_ small for 1/0 gauge, but its still beefy. It was made for the amps I'm using, so I guess it'll do. For under $60 bucks shipped, I think you couldn't do much better. Especially considering you get all those neat accessories.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

What kind of wire is it? OFC or CCA? Is it flexible? I'm still a firm believer that the Kicker PKD1 kit is by far the best value. Super flexible OFC wire, fuse and fuse holder, distro blocks, plenty of 4awg for up to 3 amps...

But for just power/ground wire, the bat terminal and accessories, that does look like a very nice kit for the money.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man I really like the that battery terminal.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like an awesome kit for the $$$


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

It is very flexible, IMO. Not as flexy as Knukonceptz Fleks but still good. It definitely looks like a pure copper to me. Not even tinned or anything, just solid (HEAVY AS HELL) copper. Since a battery terminal like that costs ~$40, a ground terminal ~$15, and the other goodies at least ~$5, I feel like I got the wire for free. If I hate it, I'll just order some Knu 1/0 gauge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

looks good for that price, even if it was 2 guage wire it would be a good deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

why dont you count the strands for us:laugh:


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> why dont you count the strands for us:laugh:


ONE... ONE!... Ah...ah..ah!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

LMAO. I'm OCD at times so don't tempt me...I might just start counting! Actually it wouldn't be too hard...the wires are individual but they are twisted into bunches. And then the bunches are twisted too. If I count the individuals in one bunch, then multiply by the bunches.....ahhh damnit you almost got me to do it.

You know what is strange? In order for the PG amps to qualify for a 3year warranty from PG, they must be installed by a pro (so I lose that), AND they must be installed WITH THIS WIRE! So, they must trust it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

PG's ultra wire has 4702 strands, I didnt see that exact kit on Rodins website but I would figure it is close to that, I also didnt see any other 1/0 guage wire on there


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> You know what is strange? In order for the PG amps to qualify for a 3year warranty from PG, they must be installed by a pro (so I lose that), AND they must be installed WITH THIS WIRE! So, they must trust it.


Fosgate pulls this too. I didn't realize it til I was browsing around the website and was taken aback.

-Matt


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Does it need to be installed by a "pro" or an authorized dealer?

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Power wire kitty seems to like it


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I just powered up my system with this kit, and I have to say it is awesome for the price. The battery terminal is just outstanding, and it turns out the 1/0 gauge innards are 100% to size, they fit my EFX distro block just barely. One of the best bargains in wire today, I think. Considering it comes w/ a really high quality ground box and a battery terminal w/ integrated fusing...just perfect. Highly recommended now that I've had some time with it, fellas.


----------



## releasedtruth (Feb 1, 2009)

Definitely a good find. Almost wish I needed to upgrade mine, just for the fun of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

were do the fuses go?


----------



## jdawg (Feb 1, 2007)

not bad


----------



## lily983 (May 21, 2009)

hi, really nice one.


----------



## csperl1 (Nov 24, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> I just powered up my system with this kit, and I have to say it is awesome for the price. The battery terminal is just outstanding, and it turns out the 1/0 gauge innards are 100% to size, they fit my EFX distro block just barely. One of the best bargains in wire today, I think. Considering it comes w/ a really high quality ground box and a battery terminal w/ integrated fusing...just perfect. Highly recommended now that I've had some time with it, fellas.


X2. Got mine from fleabay. Can't be beat for the price.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> were do the fuses go?


I'm sorry bro I didn't see your post.

The fuses (a pair of 125A midi) fit right on the battery terminal. Notice the allen screws... There is a divider between these two spots, looks like it is a thick plastic separator. 

Nice, solid design IMO. It does have a problem fitting my stock battery a bit, but I ground off an allen wrench to fit and things are OK. That has to do with some batteries and their top design. Some aren't flat!


----------



## Silver2003srt4 (Jan 3, 2009)

PG and RF both say you must use their wire and their installers....

not just a pro I mean how crazy is that?

Jeremy


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Its why I don't worry about long warranties in this business. They warranty it regardless of who put it in for a short while, so my thing is if it works when I first build it, I'm good as far as I care.


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

Just bought this set for my install... thanks for the review... If it works well in my girlfriends car I will be buying two more for my car. 120bucks for all the wire you would need plus beautiful battery clamps.. cant beat that.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

You only get one clamp but you do get a ground terminal that is quite nice.

You paid $120 for one kit, or two?


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

No i paid 74 shipped (to canada) for my girlfriends truck build. If it is good, im going to get two for my build.


----------



## slowgoer (Feb 16, 2009)

can you hook up two amps with that battery terminal? looks like it has positions for two 1/0 gauge power wires plus another 4 gauge possibly?


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

I got mine on friday, it is a very nice kit, I will definately be ordering another one... If only I could find the matching negative clamp I would be set. The clamp has four outputs: 1 - 1/0awg dual fused, 1 - 1/0awg unfused, 1 - 4awg unfused, 1 - 5/16 ring terminal. And the wire is heavy.


----------

